# New Spawn Of Thunder & Wish



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Just had a spawn with my Fry that I posted awhile back and I got a CT male so a Half Moon F and CT M, They are both young and new parents so there still learning this spawn thing, he dosnt get eggs after he squeezes her he has just noticed there on the floor of the tank..


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

How cute, kinda like the human dad that gets yelled at for letting the baby sleep on the floor/couch


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Babies Hatched!! SO many of them!


----------



## ozymandius (Dec 16, 2014)

congratulations!! pics?


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

http://i1046.photobucket.com/albums...5070545_2256950269720767827_n_zps57c9c5af.jpg

http://i1046.photobucket.com/albums...6120545_3120815736846869649_n_zps0bfcda4a.jpg (mama)


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

They're just little eyeballs with tails!


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Yea im kind of worried there is still alot but i seen like 5 dead


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm told that's fairly normal in the first two weeks. Some babies don't figure out how to eat after their yolk sac is depleted, and they die. The strong will survive.


----------



## ozymandius (Dec 16, 2014)

ASmith1985 said:


> Yea im kind of worried there is still alot but i seen like 5 dead


they look like little aliens haha
mother is really pretty i cant wait to see them develop!
dont worry about the dead fry just make sure to remove them and if your water isnt conditioned with IAL or that blue stuff youll be more prone to bacterial infections and breakouts of diseases.
are you regulating the humidity in the space above the water line?


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Most of my babies died later today so I just cleaned out the tank put fresh water in it and some PH balance, hopefully that will help me get on the right track again. Reconditioning mom and dad to


----------



## ozymandius (Dec 16, 2014)

ASmith1985 said:


> Most of my babies died later today so I just cleaned out the tank put fresh water in it and some PH balance, hopefully that will help me get on the right track again. Reconditioning mom and dad to


all of them are dead?
are you keeping the tank heated and sealed?
good idea they are a nice pair, going to make some nice lil fishies


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Yes yes yes, I had a few that where still alive but I think I one took dad out way to early and two my tank wasnt clean enough


----------

